# blurred , smeared colors on white T-shirt



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

I have some problems with printing onto white T-shirt.

Please check this link: http://clip2net.com/s/15KAu

I'd appreciate it if you could help me with this issue!

Thanks
D.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't see an image attached.


----------



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

selanac said:


> I don't see an image attached.


Please check this link: print_quality_problem.jpg clip


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

D.
This first thing I would ask is how often do you print? If you print a nozzle check before you print...what does it look like?
My best guess is that the ink is settling in the dampers. The overspray (as long as the gap is correct) would be nozzle difflection from the ink components separating and not being of the correct viscosity. If I neglect my duties, I can see a similar effect. On the nozzle check you should see the evidence.
The selution differs on the specific ink system that you have, but you need to stir up the ink fron the source to the head and then keep it moving.

You may also want to check the ink level


----------



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

First of all i'd like to thank you for your response!

Ink level is normal.

I have bought that printer around 2 weeks ago and during this period i'm testing it. Every time i get new problems. Sometimes it prints well sometimes not.

Before starting printing i'm not always make nozzle check. When i check it shows that it needs to make head cleaning and i do head cleaning.

What you mean with your question - "you need to stir up the ink fron the source to the head and then keep it moving."

Please make me clear

Thanks in advacne
D.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

By ink level, what I mean.....If the hight of the ink source is higher than the head, the ink will start to syphon toward the head. If you look at the face of the head and you see droplets, then the ink presure is too great. These "beads" may cause the nozzles to not shoot strait.

Always, Always, start your day by doing a nozzle check. It's cheap and it will show if all jets are firing and if they are strait.

What I mean by "you need to stir up the ink fron the source to the head........" is that the ink will settle(seperate) in the lines and dampers. If the liquid and solid components are not consistant, you will not get consitant print results.

If you print only a couple of shirts per week, and come back next week to print a few more, you need to flush lines, get swirling there and in the dampers to mix things up. If you print every day, this "settling" will not happen. This is what I mean by "keep it moving"
If you have a container of salad dressing, and you pour some on... it will not taste right. If you stir it, the components will mix and you will have the taste that you expect.

There I go with my food analagies... But I hope you now understand.


----------



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, to be honest with you i'm not totaly clear with your recomendations.

Could we do like this please: 

Let's say , if you recommend me some ways to solve the problem then lets write it step by step, that really would help i think...Like this:

1st way of solving problem: 1) step , 2) step etc..

2nd way of solving problem: 1) step , 2 step , etc.. 

Got it?

Please let me know

Thanks in advance!


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

It is very clear from the images that the problem is with the printer. Do you have printer support? Call the vendor and find the solution.


----------



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

artprintee said:


> It is very clear from the images that the problem is with the printer. Do you have printer support? Call the vendor and find the solution.


Yes , but they nightmare and said the problem is weird to them!


----------



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

Zoom_Monster

Also , i forgot you write this:

When i do nozzle check it shows from the printed image that needs to make head
cleaning and then i do head cleaning..it may not to be enough one head
cleaning as i can see from the printed result and then i do second
time head cleaning. This way i spend more inks you know. It is really
pain to bear with this printer.
So, sometimes it prints well and sometimes bad as shown on the picture
i'v sent you...I really don't know what to do.
Another day i was trying to print just text type, colored with
gradient in it from blue to red. That was surprise also..The gradation
area was blurred (in the center of the text) but other areas of the
text was printed well. However i could note that there was some yellow
edges around the red colour. Then i try to print that type with only
red color, but it not was absolutely red -M- 100% , as you may know
absolutely red M-100% in the screen shows as another color while it
prints in red color. So i printed that red text and i get red with
less yellow on the edges - again it looked bad.
After that all i set color C-0, M-100%,Y-0 , K-0 and it printed well
in red color without any issue, it looked smooth and good! And i was
happy! Then , it was really interesting for me what could happen if i
print again another picture, picture the one i've sent you and that
was absolutely insane to see that it printed again Blurred image like
on the picture! ((
So what is your thoughts?


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

sadasada said:


> Yes , but they nightmare and said the problem is weird to them!


Sue them. 
You should have guarantee of the hardware, issued by the vendor and they are responsible.

Please do not keep cleaning the head and nozzles for every print, where you waste inks so much. 
Did you speak with Ink vendor?


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

sadasada said:


> Zoom_Monster
> 
> Also , i forgot you write this:
> 
> ...



Did you install any RIP software? if not do it and print to see any difference.


----------



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

artprintee said:


> Did you install any RIP software? if not do it and print to see any difference.


Yes , of course i did.

Ink vendor and hardware vendor are the same!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sadasada said:


> Zoom_Monster
> 
> Also , i forgot you write this:
> 
> ...


Post a picture of the nozzle check. If it's a bad check, get a mirror and look at the face of the head.

As far as matching a specific color, this may depend on your driver (or RIP software). Since you get acceptable color sometimes, this leads me to believe that your ink system is not set up properly or you have an issue with the ink settling. What brand ink, Printer, driver, software, etc?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Just ask Mfg for replace it if they do not have a answer. What printer do you have?
It maybe can operator error. Did you receive formal train?


----------



## sadasada (Aug 3, 2011)

The printer is from UNIQUE , Epson Stylus Photo R1900 analog.
http://www.tshirtsprinter.com/tshirtsprinter/346.html

I have noticed of something yesterday.

The distance between t-shirt and head was around 1cm. It was fixed as maximum closer to the head as possible. 

I knew that the distance should be 2-3 millimeter. So i put 2 millimeter of carton paper under t-shirt plank thus it get closer to the head around 2 millimeter and start printing , guess what?
It printed perfect , without any issue , i was trying to print many 
different artworks and all went smooth!

So guys that was distance issue...!

I would like to thank you guys for your suggestions! Really appreciate it....RESPECT!


----------

